# Chevy Trucks



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

Any Chevy truck's around here? Surprised no one has started a thread for Chevy's yet.
6 inch BDS lift 35x13.50 baja claw's 350/turbo 400


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*

My daily beater. 








Come spring it's going up a bit more and if I feel like it getting the 'glass fenders I've got sitting around and a set of 37" MT/Rs. Right now it's on a tweaked 6" BDS and 35/12.50-17's. Obviously a Duramax.


----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*

My 05 1500 Crew Cab
6" RCD Suspension lift
20x9 XD Wheels
Nitto Terra Grappler Tires


----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Chevy truck's (NismoB3)*

Thought I'd try to revive the Chev thread:
Here is my wife's 07 Tahoe LTZ, technically its a 4X4 although its a little low.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Chevy truck's (NismoB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NismoB3* »_Thought I'd try to revive the Chev thread:


Maybe it is the color, but have you lowered that thing? All of the burbs/tahoes I know of look at least an inch higher. Maybe it is just my eyes.
Nice truck, either way. The latest gen tahoe/suburban is an awesome cruiser.


----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Chevy truck's (Tornado2dr)*

We bought it used and it was already lowered with a Ground Force lowering kit. I definatley think it looks nice, but am still considering bringing it back up to stock height. Plowed a little snow this winter, and curbs suck when parking nose in. 
Compared to 90% of the Tahoes out there where people put on 22's and no lowering kit, I just think the huge wheel gap looks funny compared to ours. Just my opinion.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Chevy truck's (NismoB3)*

I really want a Duramax, but I'm rocking a 1996 Tahoe LT... It gets the job done and is pretty comfy to boot! Well, at least the dog really likes it.


























_Modified by CreeperSleeper at 1:12 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Chevy truck's (NismoB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NismoB3* »_Thought I'd try to revive the Chev thread:
Here is my wife's 07 Tahoe LTZ, technically its a 4X4 although its a little low.










Good looking Tahoe, the new one's are dope and do look good lowered. Good job reviving the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Chevy truck's (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_I really want a Duramax, but I'm rocking a 1996 Tahoe LT... It gets the job done and is pretty comfy to boot! Well, at least the dog really likes it.


There is someone in the midwest who does conversions to 2500 'burbs that looks about as factory as it gets. Duramaxsuburban.com or something similar.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Chevy truck's (Tornado2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tornado2dr* »_
There is someone in the midwest who does conversions to 2500 'burbs that looks about as factory as it gets. Duramaxsuburban.com or something similar.

I read the article is a diesel magazine while back and that guy does great work. From what I can remember is was pretty expensive for him to do the conversion.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*

I think if I was to do something like that, I would just throw in a 6.5l turbo...


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
I read the article is a diesel magazine while back and that guy does great work. From what I can remember is was pretty expensive for him to do the conversion.

Must be. This guy is asking $80k (no, not a typo) for a last-gen with d-max. http://blwilliamsllc.com/inven....html
Sure is a bad ass rig, though!
edit: That link quotes 45k just for the conversion. A bit too rich for my blood.










_Modified by Tornado2dr at 6:36 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Chevy truck's (Tornado2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tornado2dr* »_
Must be. This guy is asking $80k (no, not a typo) for a last-gen with d-max. http://blwilliamsllc.com/inven....html
Sure is a bad ass rig, though!
edit: That link quotes 45k just for the conversion. A bit too rich for my blood.








Yeah he charg'es an insane amount, I remembered it being high but not that much. Does not seem worth the money at all.

_Modified by Tornado2dr at 6:36 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## deevub16v (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*


----------



## Mr.T4114 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chevy truck's (deevub16v)*

The daily beater.(best 600 dollars ever spent)


----------



## serrano (Apr 15, 2004)

My current daily, '03 2500HD








Wheels/tires were on it when I bought it, all I've added is torsion keys up front to clear the tires. I plan on swapping the wheels for a set of black pro comps and debadging it. Something like this...


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (serrano)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Chevy truck's (NismoB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NismoB3* »_Thought I'd try to revive the Chev thread:
Here is my wife's 07 Tahoe LTZ, technically its a 4X4 although its a little low.

















It looks a lot like the police package Tahoes a lot of the police depts around here are driving. I could be wrong but the police package Tahoes have a lower ride height. Your wifes truck on the side of the road with black steelies would get me to slam on my brakes. 










_Modified by Mabe at 8:04 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

My '03 ZR2


----------



## Mr. Dew (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (MXTHOR3)*

2005 Checy Tahoe, its not mine its my dads, but thought I would share. I used it to tow home a 1976 BMW 2002 that I bought. : )


----------



## mullet5 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*

I will try to get some more recent pictures of my truck, this is the newest one I had in my picasa album. its a little different now.
37 SSRs, 14bff, ARB, 5" lift no blocks (shackle flip, zero rates)
stuff I have sitting on my warehouse floor but I dont have the money to install: front Dana 60, ORD NP203/205 with triple sticks.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Bogg's Mountain 6-2-07</td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Bogg's Mountain 6-2-07</td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Clear Creek 5-19-07</td></tr></table>


----------



## dbreid (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Chevy truck's (mullet5)*

Grayson! Didn't realize you still frequented the 'tex. I need to invite you over for a BBQ soon.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Chevy truck's (dbreid)*

Nice blazer dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ax1om (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*

2005 Silverado 1500 - 6" RCD Lift, 35"s.


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Chevy truck's (Ax1om)*

1993 K1500 Long bed 5.7 83,XXX miles.

Here she is way overloaded with 2800 pounds of gravel in the bed, bump stops got a workout that day.
Stock everything and currently has a non working trip, odo and fuel gauge. The odo broke on me last month. It was a gift from a very ill friend of the family and was sitting in his garage for almost 10 years.
After 10 years I jumped it and it started up like a champ but I did not get all the bad fuel out of it bent a push rod one night when the bad gas was causing starting issues. 
I need to put in a new fuel sending unit and pump in it, I think the fuel pump will help perk it up a little


----------



## mainer0311 (Jun 12, 2006)

mine
03 gmc 2500 duramax. keys in the front add-a-leaf out back 285's. EFI live chip written by me and a 5 inch magnaflow.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
LIKE


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Dew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Dew* »_2005 Checy Tahoe, its not mine its my dads, but thought I would share. I used it to tow home a 1976 BMW 2002 that I bought. : )









you shouldn't tow a rear wheel drive car like that; flat bed or front wheels on the ground.


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: (ayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayton* »_
you shouldn't tow a rear wheel drive car like that; flat bed or front wheels on the ground.

Its fine as long as the driveshaft is removed.


----------



## chubbdub09 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Chevy truck's (yota_vr)*

My '92 2500
6" Fabtech lift...33x12.5....new stock 350.
gotta love the flexing with the sand set up. haha


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Updated my ZR2 a bit.. 2in BDS body lift, 16x8 Cragar soft 8's (5in BS), 285/75/16 Toyo Open Country MT's...


----------



## xCLIFxCATx (Jul 11, 2008)

99 burban hpd-60 eaton e locker with 5.13s and a 14 bolts with a detroit in the rear 
now gone  









and the current rig 
tons with a detroit up front and spooled in the rear, hydro assist, 465/205 with twin stick, chromo shafts in the 60


----------



## if its rubbin its dubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

my baby..too much to list..trucks all gray now..and for sale...


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

Why would you post a picture of you doing a brake stand in your truck that's for sale?


----------



## if its rubbin its dubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

the post was more for show...but since this picture the truck has a bigger rear end anyway


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

My 90 burb that I picked up last night..
..posing in the front yard


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's mine. 07 half ton classic with 5.3L, 2WD locker.

hope to make it a pre-runner soon.


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)

My buddy's got a 79 chevy w/ a 383.

Shot this photo of it at the Wallington Bog & Grog in NY.









The 383 that was in the truck when he got it, ended up throwing a bearing. So in went a brand new 383 from blueprint. Here he is is fiddling with that.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

359Bailey1320 said:


> Here's mine. 07 half ton classic with 5.3L, 2WD locker.
> 
> hope to make it a pre-runner soon.


:thumbup: Man is that thing ever clean!

Used to use a beige one just like that as a work vehicle, towed a 16ft wedge nose cargo trailer around ever day with ease. Solid truck :thumbup:


----------



## captain_insano (Apr 7, 2010)

jakewolf said:


> My buddy's got a 79 chevy w/ a 383.
> 
> Shot this photo of it at the Wallington Bog & Grog in NY.
> 
> ...


gotta love pre '98 chevys, you can sit right in the engine bay and work on it


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

Some of my buddies chevys










^Ended up in a river so new big block is coming in soon. And it's going bigger, on tractor tires.










^ Just finished being built, currently a pavement pounder till it's broken in and ready to go in the woods.


----------



## jakewolf (Aug 24, 2010)

Photos from my buddies engine swap. The red truck in the background is his 05' Ram SRT-10  haha

Out with the old









In with the new


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

it's a 2wd but I figure I can probably get away with posting it here


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

adriansaysstfu said:


> Some of my buddies chevys
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._405954569584_649399584_4101655_6634222_n.jpg
> 
> ...


 Have any more info on those? They look like pretty fun toys. :thumbup:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

Dead thread is dead. Perhaps i can revive it with some pictures of my mudder. 78 suburban 4" lift, 35"x10.50 super swampers, 500hp 350 with a turbo350 trans.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

i just picked this up...

2003 Silverado 2500HD WT 4x4. 2" lift, tow pkg, hard tonneau, bed slider. looking for wheels...


----------



## G2VR6Man (Nov 29, 2002)

I rarely post, but I thought I'd contribute... 98 Sierra Z71 (whoopee) haulin' the toys


----------



## CO Boy (Sep 24, 2001)

Here is my GMT-900 purchased this summer. Broke her in by towing our Insight from Philly to Colorado.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Oct 7, 2003)

From a recent ski trip. Only mod is a Rough Country 2 inch leveling kit.


----------



## h24VAGler (Jul 9, 2011)

95 s10 4.3 5 speed manual .. 3" BL, 31" super swamper SSR's mounted on 15" craiger "street lock" steel wheels, nice sound system, cb, toolbox ... O and a custom made brush gaurd  with daylighter spotlights (bright as F***)

























The truck i dove to highschool, im in college now and have a 03 24v gti VR6 ... and i still play with this when i go back to my home town


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's mine in different stages...

First day I brought it home.









Sorry about the fingers... I was trying to shield the sun.









Figuring out what I got myself into.
The guy who sold it to me said he bought it for his ex gf and they broke up so she came back and splattered red paint all over the drivers side.... I'm sure that was the case...:sly:









The bed was so rusted out. But luckily, it came with another bed that was not too bad actually, except it is blue. So we had to get the old one off. We are a tad *******, so we just used the tree and a come along... worked...









Future plans include another lift to get about 12 inches total. I would love to have it as high as the blue one posted by adriansaysstfu!! Maybe some better axles and a cheap paint job too.:thumbup:

:beer: :beer:


----------



## die hase (May 21, 2007)

just got started but it has a 6 inch lift with 34 super swampers. 
still learning how to build a truck big but will get there.


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

1980 K5 w/91 front clip and mildly built TBI 350 with sm465 on 2.5t Rockwells, full hydro steer, 63" leaves up front, triangulated 4 link out back. Welded rear diff, detroit locker in front, big ass Goodyears (~48") 


















My old DEARLY missed '84 Stepside with built 305 (not my idea, but it ran fawking great) with sm465 on 38.5" Swampers, just ~4" lift (springs front, shackle flip rear = no blocks) 









2002 2500 with Duramax and Allison, custom built Dana 80 front axle, stock 11.5" rear welded and 4.56 gears front & rear sitting on 46" MT Baja Claws 









"His and Hers" 4 door is also 2002 Duramax, but GMC and mostly stock. Exhaust, K&N, Hyperchip, water/meth, leveling kit, MTR retreads


----------



## Guywithacar (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## gbaby95 (May 16, 2005)

heres my 96 2-door tahoe 





































my old k5


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Old: 










New:


----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

Old, blew both headgaskets at the same time muddin  










New: 
Just realized I don't have any pics of it. :laugh: 
84 k10 shortbed 
6 in. lift 
33x12.5


----------



## Moondoggy-47 (Jan 16, 2012)

My previous daily beater.


----------



## brownprofitz (Oct 31, 2011)

i'll play heres my pumpkin


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

five cylinders of fury!! dont really have any pics of the truck :laugh:









front half








back half


----------



## Mishimoto (Apr 24, 2012)

MoonDoggy-47: what's under the hood of your old GMC?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd guess 6.0 gas. Rear end doesn't look like an 8.6" and isn't an 11.5" either.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

ayton said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Dew* »_2005 Checy Tahoe, its not mine its my dads, but thought I would share. I used it to tow home a 1976 BMW 2002 that I bought. : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





norman said:


> Its fine as long as the driveshaft is removed.


Actually, as long as the 2002 was in Neutral, it would be fine. Automatics are a Completely different story


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Picked up this 04 Tahoe Z71. spotless inside and just a couple dings outside with 79k miles. I hate the factory rake, now i need to decide on a leveling kit or real lift to fix it.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

05 2500hd
6.0
leveled, 33" tires
n fab steps

great work truck once you get past the gmt800 issues


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

My 07 Classic 1500
Fabtech 6in lift
35 Toyo MTs
20in Ballistic wheels


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ fun in the mud AND cleans up nice :thumbup:


----------



## never2low (Feb 14, 2007)

cramerica said:


> ^ fun in the mud AND cleans up nice :thumbup:


 Thanks! Chive on!:wave:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Mine is AWD but doesn't see any off roading, but I have a picture that meets criteria. lol


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Are Chevy's not popular for this stuff anymore? No K5 Blazers and K-series trucks?


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

DD/ worker that cleans up nice.

2004.5 silverado 4x4 2500HD Duramax
Typical AFE intake, 4" exhaust, 33's, and FOR SALE :thumbup:


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

threw some wheels on the Silverado...


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

i know some of these posts are old but i'm gonna do a 6" lift on my tahoe in the next few months. Is there anything I should replace or be mindful of afterwards on the GM IFS with a lift?


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Went to Gatlinburg this past weekend. Sad that most of the primitive roads were closed in the area.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

picked this up last weekend to act as a plow truck for my long driveway. I thought about fixing it up but it has some rust and would require a lot of body work...


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

Ive only seen a couple old trucks on here. Whats up with that???
Heres a shot of my 71 K20 that Ive inherited from my grandpa when I was 15. 454 with 700R4, 4:10 Detroit locker and 6" lift


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

myoldmetal said:


> Ive only seen a couple old trucks on here. Whats up with that???
> Heres a shot of my 71 K20 that Ive inherited from my grandpa when I was 15. 454 with 700R4, 4:10 Detroit locker and 6" lift


:thumbup: love those


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn that k20 is nice. I plan on ditching my 4runner for an old v8, either a ford highboy or something like a k10. I figure you can't go wrong when it comes to Chevy engine options

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Your K20 is _gorgeous_.  Those are some of my favorite trucks *ever*. Hold on to that. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My currant 87 k10 stepside, 22x14 Moto metal 962s, 35x12.50 AMPs and 6" super lifts lift. And then my past Chevys :beer:


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

My duramax that I'm still trying to sell 13,800$ in Milwaukee, WI


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

ok, this thread needs some K5 goodness


















































































and my fav


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

2004 Z71 Tahoe. My friends call it "The Bang Bus"......

Right after I got her....










After 2" Rough Country Lift, 33" Terra Grapplers and bull bar that is only good as a mounting spot for the LED light bar. Right now I have a 12,000lb. winch and Westin Carrier waiting to go on. Future mods are going to be a Detroit E-Locker to replace the stock G80 and some 305/70/17 Trail Grapplers.

Camping in Osceola National Forest....





































With my buddies XJ.....



















From a recent trip to Ocala National Forest....


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## DarksideVW (Jun 11, 2010)

Some nice trucks here. I got a Tahoe this past summer. Nothing special but wanted a 2 door with drop gate since like middle school lol

Testing out some used 285's I picked up a week after I got the truck










Towing poor Jetta to get crushed. 2" lift and new wheels at that point. Also swapped out those nasty tail lights










As it currently sits


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice 2dr. i've been thinking about picking one up myself to have a cheap toy. SAS, 14bolt, 37s. but then i remember i'm working on a car/bike/house :laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

This needs a bump

Mine, 










87s in the garage on jack stands.

Picked this 04 crew up










7.5" rough country with 6" rear. 35s 22s.



















Just sold, 63 short bed.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

My new to me 2000 K2500 Crew Cab. Just picked it up last week.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

AJB said:


> My new to me 2000 K2500 Crew Cab. Just picked it up last week.


Holy **** that's sex! Love the obs crews. :thumbup: any plans for it?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

AJB said:


> My new to me 2000 K2500 Crew Cab. Just picked it up last week.


Oh man... I want that.:laugh:

Here is my OBS 2500. It's a 94 Cheyenne so unfortunately it still has the old dash but it gets the job done...which doesn't mean much. I bought it because it was cheap. ($480 after purchase price, a new distributor and registration/inspection)


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

ADargetnI said:


> Holy **** that's sex! Love the obs crews. :thumbup: any plans for it?


I'm new, what does "obs" stand for? EDIT: Old Body Style, Google is my friend. yeah, I much prefer the obs to anything newer.
Plans? Well, honestly I got it to drive in the winter and garage my SS. But it does have a plow and I do have a long driveway, so it will do plow duties for me and Home Depot/Lowes runs since my house need lots of work. 

Main reason's why I bought this particular truck was the crew cab (for my kids) and the lack of rust. Mechanically the truck needs some work though....
I think I'll star another thread on ti issues any maybe you guys can provide some insight.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Oh man... I want that.:laugh:
> 
> Here is my OBS 2500. It's a 94 Cheyenne so unfortunately it still has the old dash but it gets the job done...which doesn't mean much. I bought it because it was cheap. ($480 after purchase price, a new distributor and registration/inspection)



Flip your receiver upside down or get a drop receiver, that trailer is riding way too high 

Beauty looking truck!


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Flip your receiver upside down or get a drop receiver, that trailer is riding way too high
> 
> Beauty looking truck!


Yeah I was volunteered that day to bring some old work benches to different locations so the receiver was a friends at work as well as the trailer. I've got some lower ones from my TBSS and a Grand Cherokee I had years ago. :laugh:

This is the other truck I've got...going up for sale soon I think.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Guess I should put my Chevy motors in here.
2015 GMC Sierra Z71 and a 2004 "LM4" aluminum block 5.3L


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

My daily. Bought for 500 bucks last year, was a basket case when I bought it. It has very little rust and has 191,xxx miles but doesn't look like it does. Not to bad off road with the General Grabbers on it.
It's now my second favorite vehicle I've owned.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

ADargetnI said:


> This needs a bump
> 
> Mine,


Your roof looks like it's lowered over your house.


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Heres my 92... Far from a beauty queen, gets beat hard on a daily basis! Mild TBI 350, has a modified throttle body, spacer, no egr, accel cap, rotor, wires and coil, summit K1103 cam kit, double roller chain, no cat, dual 2.5" into single 3" dyno max muffler, getting headers this weekend for it... Built 700R4, Z71 suspension w/ 14 bolt out back and 3.73 gears, sitting on 315/75R16 Nitto Terra Grappler tires... Shes rough and likes it rough, a continuous work in progress















:beer::beer:


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Bought this 2004 Blazer for a winter beater last month from the original owner.


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

My 2016 Colorado Z71 Long Box

Haven't taken the time to get some good pictures

The day I bought her:


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

My 79 a friend gave me before he passed away. Its a 454 with 56K original miles on it, 2wd.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. 

That is a great truck!


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

my '85 K30


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

I gotta keep this thread alive!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I want more from this thread...


----------



## Jacks3am (Jul 24, 2015)

All 3 GM suvs I've had over the last year, 2003 yukon w/z71 coils, cranked tbars , and just a nice clean cut and wax job, best truck ever. 2005 tahoe with again z71 coils and cranked tbars, rebuilt trans and a lot of other small work done to it! Current daily 2005 z71 Tahoe, was going to be a flip but I'll keep it until after winter, 2 inch lift is on the way!









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Mark Five said:


> I gotta keep this thread alive!


duramax?

have it you taken it on any light off roading? 

weve been eyeballing a crew cab long bed dmax and curious to hear some general feedback from an owner :beer:


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> duramax?
> 
> have it you taken it on any light off roading?
> 
> weve been eyeballing a crew cab long bed dmax and curious to hear some general feedback from an owner :beer:



No duramax, its the 3.6, crew cab long bed. I love this truck. I haven't had the chance to really take it off-road, but I did have a ~250 mile drive through a snowstorm a few weeks ago and it held its own, the 4wd with the Goodyear Wranglers performed wonderfully.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mark Five said:


> No duramax, its the 3.6, crew cab long bed. I love this truck. I haven't had the chance to really take it off-road, but I did have a ~250 mile drive through a snowstorm a few weeks ago and it held its own, the 4wd with the Goodyear Wranglers performed wonderfully.


You ever taken off any sweet jumps?


----------



## WoDan (Sep 3, 2016)

Since were talking about it. 2017 ccsb z71 4x4 duramax.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

There was one on the news today...










https://www.autoblog.com/2018/01/05/chevy-silverado-backhoe-illinois-pond/


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

robbyb413 said:


> There was one on the news today...
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2018/01/05/chevy-silverado-backhoe-illinois-pond/


He buried the backhoe too. :laugh:


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Like a rock.....sinking in the pond...like a rock....:laugh:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Can I play?

https://imgur.com/a/1dbKX








2009 Chevrolet Silverado 1500 LT 5.3

I get it tomorrow


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------

